# Is this Diatoms? or something else?



## Nick Norman (7 Jan 2018)

I have had this brown algae since changing to pressurised co2 from liquid 4 months ago. The tank is a few years old, re-scaped about 7 months ago.I have the lights lower now then I did with liquid carbon but can't get rid of it. I have good flow and stable pressurised co2 I think. The plants are healthier than they where with liquid carbon (no holes in leaves) but everything looks brown!

Any advice appreciated,


----------



## Matty123 (7 Jan 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> I have had this brown algae since changing to pressurised co2 from liquid 4 months ago. The tank is a few years old, re-scaped about 7 months ago.I have the lights lower now then I did with liquid carbon but can't get rid of it. I have good flow and stable pressurised co2 I think. The plants are healthier than they where with liquid carbon (no holes in leaves) but everything looks brown!
> 
> Any advice appreciated,
> 
> View attachment 112424 View attachment 112425



I'd say it's a BBA of some descript and which is directly an issue with inadequate levels of co2 and the dissipation of it or both. This is also backed up by your curling crypt leaves. There's plenty of hard copy advise on here to assist with the eradication and the prevention of it. Diatoms is also present in the top image which is down to too intensity of lighting or the duration of - again there's plenty of advise in here to help you out. 

Best wishes 
Matty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (7 Jan 2018)

Hi
Its not diatoms unfortunately.
It is fuzz algae (   Oedogonium)   liquid carbon will kill it very effectively.I get it now and then In my low tech when my organics increase and filter needs cleaning.
Check http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nick Norman (7 Jan 2018)

I was thinking of dosing the tank with liquid carbon but I have Vallisneria. Will the liquid carbon harm the Valls? I read that it damages there cells.


----------



## Konsa (7 Jan 2018)

Hi
Yes it will most likely damage the valis as U will need to overdose in order to make impact on the algae.The most effetive way is spot dosing with syringe with filters off but U have it everywhere.Have a look at the link that I posted about the root causes as is very likely even if killed the algae to come back after a while.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Jessica (8 Jan 2018)

Konsa said:


> Check http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
> Regards Konsa



That's a really useful resource, I've bookmarked it for when I get my planted tank up and running. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nick Norman (8 Jan 2018)

Yes it is useful, Thanks Konsa. I have used the dosing calculator which is also useful but hadn't come across that page. Now I know which algae it is i will have a read up and hopefully sort out the cause.


----------

